# Être en marche vers



## Manuel xx

Ciao tutti!

L'espressione "être en marche vers" significa "andare nella direzione giusta"?

"Si les conditions que je viens d’énoncer sont réunies, alors je suis en marche vers… je pourrais dire: l'oeuvre mais je n'ai pas envie de définir un but car, la meilleure définition que je puisse donner de créativité, c'est qu'elle est la réalisation de l'imprévisible".

Ho tradotto così:
_“Se le condizioni che ho appena enunciato sono collegate, allora __sto andando nella direzione giusta … potrei dire:l’opera ma non ho voglia di definire un obiettivo perché la migliore definizione che io possa dare di creatività è *realizzazione dell’imprevedibile*!”._

Però adesso non ricordo la fonte da cui ho attinto che volesse dire "andare nella direzione giusta"!


----------



## macforever

Penso che sarebbe utile sapere come continua la frase dopo _vers..._ Oppure finisce proprio lì?
La tua traduzione potrebbe essere corretta. Ma se il pezzo che manca va in un'altra direzione, allora cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Manuel xx

La frase è proprio così come l'ho riportata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Cambiando l'ordine delle parole, si arriva a: "Si les conditions que je viens d’énoncer sont réunies, *alors je suis en marche vers l'oeuvre, pourrais-je dire, mais je n'ai pas envie de définir un but *car, la meilleure définition que je puisse donner de créativité, c'est qu'elle est la réalisation de l'imprévisible".
Sarebbe forse preferibile qualcosa come "sono sul cammino verso l'opera" o "mi sto avvicinando a". Per opera, direi quasi con la O maiuscola.


----------



## Lovetall

L'espressione "être en marche vers" non significa che si sta andando nella direzione giusta o sbagliata, può essere tradotta anche letteralmente "essere in marcia verso" o "andare nella direzione di".

Per cui la traduzione dovrebbe essere "allora sono in marcia verso l'opera", "sto andando in direzione (verso) l'opera", "mi sto avvicinando all'opera"


----------



## matoupaschat

Stavo editando il mio ultimo post, che volevo cancellare, ma mi sembra meglio lasciarlo per la comprensione generale, dato che è arrivato Lovetall . 
Sarebbe forse preferibile qualcosa come "... sono sulla strada giusta, potrei dire verso l'opera, ma non ho voglia di definir*la* (come) una meta, perché la migliore definizione che io possa dare di creatività è la realizzazione dell’imprevedibile!”. [Per opera, direi quasi con la O maiuscola]. 
​


----------



## Manuel xx

Capito, grazie a tutti!


----------

